# La Toya Jackson bangt um ihr Leben



## astrosfan (16 Okt. 2009)

(hgm) Michael Jacksons Schwester La Toya bangt um ihr Leben. Sie wisse zu viel über den Tod ihres berühmten Bruders. Daher sei sie überzeugt, dass sie aus dem Weg geräumt werden soll. La Toya vertrat von Anfang an die Meinung, dass Michael am 25. Juni absichtlich mit Medikamenten umgebracht worden war. Die 53-Jährige geht außerdem davon aus, dass nicht nur eine Person an Michaels Tod beteiligt war. „Es ist eine Verschwörung gewesen, um an sein Geld zu kommen. Er war sicherlich tot mehr wert als lebend“, sagte sie. Die Menschen, die ihren Bruder auf dem Gewissen hätten, seien nun hinter ihr her, bestätigte auch ein Insider. Zu viele Leute hätten etwas zu verlieren, wenn die Wahrheit ans Licht käme, erklärte er. La Toya, Tipp von uns: Sag öffentlich alles, was Du weißt und es gibt keinen Grund mehr, Dich mundtot zu machen.




La Toya Jackson glaubt, dass man sie umbringen will, da sie zu viel über Michaels Tod weiß

_Quelle:
Viply_


----------



## maierchen (22 Okt. 2009)

lol die machen echt mit allem kohle ! das ist doch perv......äh sehr geschäftstüchtich


----------



## Buterfly (22 Okt. 2009)

rofl3 einmalig die Familie Jackson - in jeder Hinsicht


----------



## JayP (24 Okt. 2009)

Ich weiß auch alles,

werde es aber nicht sagen, weil ich sonst Angst habe, 

dass mir eine geheime Sekte die offizielle vollig natürliche Jackson Nase anoperiert:dancing:


----------

